# Idolo. Consolo. Thread in G.Dis.



## fleurdejoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha! I love my title!

So Just askin'?

How come that thread has devoloved into general discussion? Not that I'm not guilty of it.

Actually I'm not sure if I posted in there or not but...

Wouldn't it be cool if that thread was just successful and failed techniques!??

With no one just shooting the S#!t and stuff?

Just because, I think it would be so awesome if we had a few pinned threads that are breed specific care sheets.

But how would a newb ever sift through it if everyone's in there just chatting??

Maybe we could start another thread for the chatting part?

They could, I did, but, a lot of sifting.

Hope no one gets mad at me.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree. There should be a thread about only what works, maybe where only approved members are allowed to post, and another thread to ask questions and chat about care.

Maybe even an entire caresheet forum allowing OP's to decide who can post.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 17, 2012)

But the first post is the caresheet.

That thread exists for the sole purpose of idolo breeders telling about their raising experiences and useful info to the newbies

Btw love the title fleurdejoo!!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 18, 2012)

I get that the first post is the care sheet.

However, I still think my point is valid and it would be cool to have some pinned care sheets.

I know you can find them different places online.

However if you read Sporeworld's post, and here is the opener.

Posted 28 April 2011 - 10:39 PM

Hey, all!

I'm going to (try to) post what I have from all my notes on Idolomantis diabolica. I hope we can put this towards a difinitive Idolomantis diabolica Caresheet. So much is opinion &amp; reports... and debatable... and desperate for citations. Maybe we can yell it out here, add pictures and evidence and structure, and get this to a digestable form (or format) we can be proud to show.

Pound away at it, and collectively, maybe we'll get these critters firmly into culture in the US.

Good luck!

Sporeworld didn't really say let's talk about...

How thrilled Jude was the first time she saw them threat display.

I think it would be more appropriate to post your notes if you have any you feel are relevant then what Jude's female had for dinner?

I mean molting schedules, enclosure successes and failures etc.

Then you could start a thread entitled Idolomantis, What they like to eat? What they like to wear? Who they're sleeping with? Party affiliations? Discuss.

Where you could just talk about it.

I totally want to talk about what we are all doing with our Idolo's!

I just think some pinned care sheets would be cool, that you don't have to pick through for info.

I know I said that already!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 18, 2012)

You're right. We should separate discussion from fact


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2012)

I was reading it earlier and I agree. Editing it at this point would be quite a task. Though what is fact? I think different techniques are what they should be called.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 18, 2012)

Totally agree Rick. What is fact?

Yeah, reading the different approaches is very interesting to me.

It seems people have had success with different techniques.

So different techniques is the best way to put it.

Yeah editing it would be a yucky job.

I don't see that happening.

I wish there was an option on here to delete your own posts.

Think that could be done?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Even though I'm guilty of talking too much from time to time, most of what I've written in Idolomantis consolidated is to help other people succeed as I have, from their day one to mating to hatching a ooth from a Idolo! Of course there's more than one way to skin a cat, but I try to share things that make this slightly more difficult species to raise and breed obtainable to all...?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 18, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Even though I'm guilty of talking too much from time to time, most of what I've written in Idolomantis consolidated is to help other people succeed as I have, from their day one to mating to hatching a ooth from a Idolo! Of course there's more than one way to skin a cat, but I try to share things that make this slightly more difficult species to raise and breed obtainable to all...?


Hopefully you'll get a new generation going! I wanna try my hand at breeding them again. It's too bad no one else had sub males and females


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 18, 2012)

If it were my choice, I would suggest another method. Being that care sheets are usually based on one or a few peoples experiences why not make a breeding caresheet section for each species, This would allow each person who accomplishes raising and breeding the species to write a nice one post caresheet on it all. Put all the posts for each species together and it would make things simpler, no debate, no off topic posts just caresheet after caresheet of the species for people to learn from.

I have 5 unrelated lines of Idolo's from L3-L6 now soon I hope to write up my own experiences success or not.


----------



## gripen (Sep 18, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> If it were my choice, I would suggest another method. Being that care sheets are usually based on one or a few peoples experiences why not make a breeding caresheet section for each species, This would allow each person who accomplishes raising and breeding the species to write a nice one post caresheet on it all. Put all the posts for each species together and it would make things simpler, no debate, no off topic posts just caresheet after caresheet of the species for people to learn from.
> 
> I have 5 unrelated lines of Idolo's from L3-L6 now soon I hope to write up my own experiences success or not.


The problem with that is simply not every species needs a new thread. 99% of mantids have the same care making most of these threads redundant. Though that being said I would love to see breeding diaries for each species.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 18, 2012)

My only point is how do you validate one persons points over anothers if they both successfully breed the species using different techniques...........This is why I suggested the no debate style setup of one post breeder/ caresheets over one big group setup that will be a mixed mess.

As for many species using the same techniques it still wouldnt hurt to create a library of care for each species in the hobby, Id did wonders for the dart frog hobby, being able to link the species page to all new comers asking the same old questions on a certain species.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah in my original post I said it would be nice to see pinned care sheets for some different species, breeds whatever.

I understand they don't all need one.

I am not saying, just the facts as I think we established earlier when Rick said "what is fact?"

What I'm saying is anyone who is truly interested in reading Idolo.Consolo. is there to read about the different techniques that have been successful or failed. They don't want to

sift through all of the mundane "look I put my female on the cat!! Lol!!" not that anyone ever did that but you see the difference?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 18, 2012)

Also Nick you are so generous with your time and knowledge, you rock!!!

I could read your Idolo posts all day, boyfriend!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 18, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Also Nick you are so generous with your time and knowledge, you rock!!!
> 
> I could read your Idolo posts all day, boyfriend!!!


Your too kind... :blush: I agree totally that it should be thinned down, it was not intended as a "Idolo theater" or "talk show" it was to discuss what will work to get them going and keep them around here in the USA, nothing more...?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 18, 2012)

And since you brought it up, Sporeworld is one of the best things to happen to the forum in a while, his heart, best wishes, and generosity are second to none! A little birdie told me he may be back here soon, just needed a break from the madness for a bit to get his vacation on...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 18, 2012)

I wondered about that.

I had sent him a message a while back and his inbox was full.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 19, 2012)

Hahaha! I guess I'm not the only one annoyed by all the bull filling that thread. Really detracts from its value.


----------



## gripen (Sep 19, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Hahaha! I guess I'm not the only one annoyed by all the bull filling that thread. Really detracts from its value.


Tell me about it. Nobody took me seriously when I approached the idea of being tougher on off topic posts in such threads as those.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 19, 2012)

I say we read through the thread and I'll bet we'll see a specific point where it went bad, and I'll bet you'll see it was when specific members joined. I vote we make voodoo dolls of those members and drop them in a garbage disposal! I'm not pointing fingers. I'll let others do that. I'm the supervisor of this here uprising so I'll delegate that responsibility to whoever has the longest fingers. See, that's just good management skills. :whistling:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 20, 2012)

I talked with someone who can relieve that thread of a bunch of the BS it's filling up with, and they agree that its way out of hand, so we'll see...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have noticed in the last few months that the forums have gotten a lot more random and off topic :/ I liked it more when it was a tad more serious, but of course fun


----------



## Precarious (Sep 20, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I talked with someone who can relieve that thread of a bunch of the BS it's filling up with, and they agree that its way out of hand, so we'll see...


Hopefully some warning point are given out as well.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm gonna read through the consolidated thread right now and count how many off topic posts i can find


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe whenever someone makes an off topic post mods can delete it. I don't know but it might stop off topic stuff.

Who would be willing to sift through the thread in the General forum to make a thread that's strictly a care sheet?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe we should be able to delete our own posts or threads so that we could clean up the messes we make


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 20, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Hopefully some warning point are given out as well.


I hear ya bud, but I would be more than happy if they would just stop polluting that thread as well as other ones here with their Facebook/Twitter garble, I mean fun is fun but when over half of your posts are" my mom grounded me" or "my allowance sux" and so on, it's gets old quick.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 20, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I'm gonna read through the consolidated thread right now and count how many off topic posts i can find


I'm sure everyone has gone off topic once or twice. It's normal to joke around on occasion. I'm more annoyed by the chronic abusers that have to chime in after every comment when they aren't even sharing info and then proceed to have drawn out conversations one line at a time on unrelated subjects or what should be a private conversation. That's what I'm really tired of.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 20, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I'm sure everyone has gone off topic once or twice. It's normal to joke around on occasion. I'm more annoyed by the chronic abusers that have to chime in after every comment when they aren't even sharing info and then proceed to have drawn out conversations one line at a time on unrelated subjects or what should be a private conversation. That's what I'm really tired of.


I agree. I admit i've gone off topic before and i'm gonna try to stay on for now on


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh I think this is wonderful!

It will be so much easier to read and we can easily start another thread to chat about them.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 21, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Hopefully some warning point are given out as well.


Why do you hate america?


----------



## twolfe (Sep 21, 2012)

I would love to see a caresheet/breeding diaries as one thread where only people with experience contribute and a general discussion about a particular species in another thread. There have been a few people who have started new threads that have asked questions already addressed in the consolidated thread. But I can see why some don't want to take the time to sort through to find answers. The general discussion would be a place for people who want to share that their mantis molted to an adult, etc., an ooth hatched, etc. and people would have a chance to congratulate them.

This would also be nice to have for other species such as Parymenopus davisoni and Orchids.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 21, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Why do you hate america?


Because america isn't important.

However, I love America.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 21, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I would love to see a caresheet/breeding diaries as one thread where only people with experience contribute and a general discussion about a particular species in another thread. There have been a few people who have started new threads that have asked questions already addressed in the consolidated thread. But I can see why some don't want to take the time to sort through to find answers. The general discussion would be a place for people who want to share that their mantis molted to an adult, etc., an ooth hatched, etc. and people would have a chance to congratulate them.
> 
> This would also be nice to have for other species such as Parymenopus davisoni and Orchids.


I think that's a great analysis of the situation. Caresheets are generally a little too constrictive, especially for a species we are still feeling out, but an open-ended collection of experiences would be a very valuable thing. A place where you post tips and tricks - only what adds to the body of knowledge. That's what the thread started as.

It seems everything went down hill once that fleurdejoo chick showed up. I'm sending her warning points and shaking my finger at her.

*For shame, fleurdejoo!*











*And she buys beer for under-aged dogs!*

*Evidence: Drunk Dingo!*


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok in my defense my brain only stores so much info. and has recently decided to delete all spelling and grammar! I don't need it!

You feel me right?

Also...I did not start Hec's habit that is my aunt's fault.

He was a puppy raising cane and she said "You need to chill out and poured him a beer."

He is an old man now and how he chooses to spend his final days are his own business.

Judgy McJudgerton.

He hears the bottles hitting in the case and comes running!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 21, 2012)

I like your pants, it takes me 6 months of work to make them look like that. :lol: Girlfriend!!!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have to find the pic that I have of a dog that stole my husbands beer while he left it unattended on a rock.

We were doing yard work( acreage work). That dog stole the beer and was rolling the can in such a way As to get all of the beer!

We did not give him that beer!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 21, 2012)

likebugs said:


> I have to find the pic that I have of a dog that stole my husbands beer while he left it unattended on a rock.
> 
> We were doing yard work( acreage work). That dog stole the beer and was rolling the can in such a way As to get all of the beer!
> 
> We did not give him that beer!


Hilarious!

And yes I am a sucker and paid actual money for these shredded jeans!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 21, 2012)

fftopic: 

really. in this thread where we're talking about NOT being off topic? :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 21, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> fftopic:
> 
> really. in this thread where we're talking about NOT being off topic? :lol:


Now you're off topic. We're now talking about beer-drinking dogs and holey pants.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 21, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Now you're off topic. We're now talking about beer-drinking dogs and holey pants.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 21, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Now you're off topic. We're now talking about beer-drinking dogs and holey pants.


Those pants are wicked!!! But Bran339 this topic is not unapproachable, it's about another thread, see the difference?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 21, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Those pants are wicked!!! But Bran339 this topic is not unapproachable, it's about another thread, see the difference?


Yeah, i got it


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 21, 2012)

I am guilty anyway? It will take a while, but I will post the beer stealing dog pic. In the "other discussions".

I sent it to a member via mobile phone, so at least that person knows that it exists.

I need a while to get used to the iPad that I am now using. My kid needs the laptop for her homework among other things....

She won't let me have it..


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Likebugs, I hope we get to see it.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey everybody,

Here is an idea that may be fairly simple to implement and effective at eliminating the pointless/uninformative/non-entertaining drivel some members choose to pollute the threads with.

Why not add a "Do Not Like This" button? That way the idiots... I mean "members" guilty of this crime can be made aware that their comments, where inappropriate, are no appreciated. Perhaps each "Do Not Like This" would also subtract from their standing by reducing post count. That way if you constantly make annoying posts you remain forever a lowly nymph. And if your count goes negative you get booted or probation.

What say you, oh wise denizens of this here said mantid forum? :huh:


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 30, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Here is an idea that may be fairly simple to implement and effective at eliminating the pointless/uninformative/non-entertaining drivel some members choose to pollute the threads with.
> 
> ...


I could see an issue where one member attacks another by down voting all of their posts.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I could see an issue where one member attacks another by down voting all of their posts.


Well maybe points are only deducted after several members dislike the post, or something along those lines. And Likes would counter Dislikes. I think the names should be shown just as they are for likes so we know who is complaining. Would be pretty simple to see if there really is value to a post or not.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 30, 2012)

I love this idea of *dis*like button...we can dislike what so many cough-cough members like to do... could you end up a negative nymph? :huh: ...that would be funny


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

It's a good Idea but I think the Mods here count the report button as the dislike button, as it stands now? If enough people ask Peter to add a dislike then it could happen, couldn't hurt to try?


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> It's a good Idea but I think the Mods here count the report button as the dislike button, as it stands now? If enough people ask Peter to add a dislike then it could happen, couldn't hurt to try?


The mods would go nuts if we use the report button in that way. It's intended to flag illegal or banned material. I've only ever used that button once. You can guess who forced me to do that.  

Would have to be a Dislike button that keeps a total same as Likes, or works against the same total. Would be good to have that total listed under our names rather than number of posts which is obviously meaningless.

Bug Trader told me he's seen this work on other forums, as you don't have to clutter a thread with expressing your disapproval. You just click a button and move on.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 30, 2012)

A dislike buttom will help the situation. It allows for people to show their dislike for a post without having to toss their two cents into the thread further running it off topic or creating a debate on trivial stuff. I would suggest should you dislike a post on grounds its sharing bad info that you quote it still and post the facts up because we need to delete the bad info and look at the forum as a teaching guide first, its the only way the hobby will grow and people will learn.

We tested this out in the dart frog hobby, a hobby that is far more cut throat on facts, and teaching guides and it worked and limited the off topic BS.

Another flaw in forums are the ranks based on post counts, this drives new and old hobbyists to just post for no other reason than to boost their ego through the reputation setting. A post count does not reflect knowledge or experience, I can point out many examples "names" on this board who for the most part have a post count grown from 2 word replies, welcome posts and off topic chat. Something to think about,,....

As for the thread this subject started on, the need for info and facts is all it needs, further advancments in husbandry and breeding not pics, One of the first posts should have been pics of the males and females at all stages, other than that we shouldnt be seeing peoples Idolo pics unless its a breeding shot followed by info on their routine to make it happen.


----------



## agent A (Sep 30, 2012)

ok let me just say that although at first i was a bit off topic in the thread abt blephs, i edited most of my posts in there where i mentioned blephs

secondly, i was keeping track of my idolo's growth to show variation in a species

precarious says "we all know what they look like" and all but it doesnt hurt to have a large database of photos of them because there is considerable variation with them

i noticed my idolo has a lot of purple on the thorax and behind the head but it might be different in other individuals i was just trying to illustrate the variation with my photos

also the length of time it takes for the adult color to set in can vary, as well as many other things such as growth rates (even if 2 mantises r reared identically, 1 may grow much faster than the other for various reasons)

i can see maybe peeps are mad at me and others for being a bit off topic or posting too much in the thread, but i think i can speak for all those who posted too much, idolo related or not, that we weren't being malicious or anything, we were just trying to contribute


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

OK, restate...

Like and Dislike buttons adding/subtracting from the same total, in addition to or in place of number of posts.

A preset negative number, like -50 or whatever seems fair, leads to disciplinary measures (up to and including public execution).

I think the shame alone will force rehabilitation of habitual abusers. Would force people to accept the reality of whether or not they are having a positive effect on the community.


----------



## agent A (Sep 30, 2012)

Precarious said:


> OK, restate...
> 
> Like and Dislike buttons adding/subtracting from the same total, in addition to or in place of number of posts.
> 
> ...


sounds good but idk if peeps need to be executed because 50 others r mad at what they say

because i'm sure 47% of the US is mad at a certain politician but hes still alive  

i think everyone wants to contribute but i think contributions to topics should be worth something to the topic

and yes i know i dont always contribute the best stuff to topics but now that i see it upsets peeps ima gonna do somethin abt it


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> i can see maybe peeps are mad at me and others for being a bit off topic or posting too much in the thread, but i think i can speak for all those who posted too much, idolo related or not, that we weren't being malicious or anything, we were just trying to contribute


And even though our annoyance was made clear to you it did not alter your behavior. You have made it very obvious that you don't care how others feel about how your "contributions" disrupt the function of this forum.

Just look at your response to my complaint about all the photos you posted: "watevs

ik angelofdeathzz was complaining abt off topicness here but it wasnt just me"

We now have to devise a means of stopping a trend you started and continue to promote.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> ok let me just say that although at first i was a bit off topic in the thread abt blephs, i edited most of my posts in there where i mentioned blephs


Should the off topic stuff even be posted in the first place when its a thread being valued as a teaching guide?



agent A said:


> secondly, i was keeping track of my idolo's growth to show variation in a speciesprecarious says "we all know what they look like" and all but it doesnt hurt to have a large database of photos of them because there is considerable variation with them


A data base of pics belongs in the Photo section, just name it Idolomantis Variations or something. It doesnt have anything to do with the captive management of the species. People can learn to look for selective traits after they learn to properly care for and breed them.

I really dont see a point in the off topic chat, or even people turning a thread about a success into a classifieds inquiry. Respect the topic and the person who has done the work to make sure the species is here and managed.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 30, 2012)

Bringing up the fact certain politions are still alive is as bad as any other BS you have posted, Your really going off topic and tossing politics into it. Thats as bad as it gets. Its like someone posting up your mothers still around and yet 50+ percent are unhappy with how she raised you to be so juvinile and petty.......just saying....


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Ok that's enough of that.

Alex has admitted that he was insensitive to the community's feelings on the subject and now he is trying to make it right.

Right A?

I don't believe you know his mother sir and therefore ...shut it down.

How old are you?

I know how old Alex is, he's 16!!

No matter how annoyed I personally am about the Idolo Consolo thread, my best friends Mom always said we had to be nice to the one who every one was mad at.

Having everyone mad at you is the worst!

So lonely.

Let's just be nice ok?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree with fleurdejoo. There's no need to fight. I really don't want to get involved, but this has gotten pretty extreme. It didn't have to come to this. I'm not sure what to say, because I don't want anyone to be upset with me, but please just stop fighting. I think Alex gets the point now and doesn't still need to be ridiculed, especially if he is trying to fix it.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 30, 2012)

After ootheca comes spermatophore.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 30, 2012)

then gametophyte ( or should they be gamete)


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Ok that's enough of that.
> 
> Alex has admitted that he was insensitive to the community's feelings on the subject and now he is trying to make it right.
> 
> ...


Such drama here on the forum?! I agree that there isn't any need to pile on further but do keep in mind some of these people have known Alex for longer than you or even me for that matter, so this isn't a overnight thing that has them upset its been building up for a long while, Alex has been kicked before for disrupting the forum(Phil told me) but I hope he does truly see how upset people can get if you come off as self-centered or off topic enough times no matter what age you are. I really hope Alex has seen the light or I'm afraid he'll get more of this? Time will tell?


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 30, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Ok that's enough of that.
> 
> Alex has admitted that he was insensitive to the community's feelings on the subject and now he is trying to make it right.
> 
> ...


Does it matter how old I am? Have I ever used this forum as a chat or place to just stir up trouble? Have I ever disrespected another hobbyist or went off topic on a thread that was meant to help others? I said my piece, I was finished and to see someone post up on a public forum about the disaproval rating of a government official and how he's still alive is asking for trouble and it further proves the points made by others prior in this post.

All this from people who have most their post count built up from off topic chat in both the mantid and off topic sections so if you feel the need to try and shut me down so be it but Ive said nothing that isnt being discussed in the PM's going around. Age is just a number on a public forum and respect is due from all, I have no doubt that if these issues arent fixed soon quite a few will give up and move on. You dont seem to understand that there is an expected number of people on a public forum who either disgree with or dislike each other, the key to managing it all is leaving the BS off topic stuff out of it. I am walking away from this now maybe a dislike button is a bad idea for you all, you seen to have thin skin and dont want to disaproval of others, Having public dislikes I guess may hurt you ego more than you can handle.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Let's just be nice ok?


To quote Agent A, "watevs". The direct approach didn't work, so I'm sorry to say being nice definitely won't work. It took being harsh to even get his attention. Now we're forced to consider changing how the whole forum works to prevent this happening again.

16 is a good age to come to grips with social issues. It's a good age to learn that it's to everyone's benefit to recognize how you effect others and not offhandedly dismiss their pleas for restraint. In the very least you may require that person's help in the future, but even more it reflects on who you are.

This forum started as a community of committed hobbyists. When I discovered this forum I was so overwhelmed and appreciative of the wealth of information everyone took the time to share. It was invaluable. I've since tried my best to share everything I've learned and give back as much as it gave me. So this place has meaning to me. When I see it turning into something less, with direct requests for restraint being ignored, it is bound to eventually get ugly.

The bottom line is this is not some big extended chat room. We need order so that others can benefit from what we already know.



brancsikia339 said:


> I think Alex gets the point now and doesn't still need to be ridiculed, especially if he is trying to fix it.


I'm glad you think so. Only time will tell...


----------



## agent A (Sep 30, 2012)

ok just so u all know i do have social awkwardnesses and i do have problems taking hints but i'm certainly not as rude and disruptive as i used to be before getting kicked off for a year

anyways i appreciate the critisizm and appreciate being given the benefit of the doubt and will be more concious of the relevance of my posts

and as for my abbreviated language like "peeps" and "watevs" and everything, it's not meant to be disrespectful it's just the way i type (i added a feature on microsoft word that corrects this in formal documents)


----------



## Orin (Sep 30, 2012)

I think it's a great idea to stay on topic. If someone is way off topic you can PM them.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> ok just so u all know i do have social awkwardnesses and i do have problems taking hints but i'm certainly not as rude and disruptive as i used to be before getting kicked off for a year
> 
> anyways i appreciate the critisizm and appreciate being given the benefit of the doubt and will be more concious of the relevance of my posts
> 
> and as for my abbreviated language like "peeps" and "watevs" and everything, it's not meant to be disrespectful it's just the way i type (i added a feature on microsoft word that corrects this in formal documents)


Thanks for opening up and talking about it. Now everyone can understand that you are sincere and will try to change your behavior. Maybe now we can all be friends again


----------



## gripen (Sep 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> ok just so u all know i do have social awkwardnesses and i do have problems taking hints but i'm certainly not as rude and disruptive as i used to be before getting kicked off for a year
> 
> anyways i appreciate the critisizm and appreciate being given the benefit of the doubt and will be more concious of the relevance of my posts
> 
> and as for my abbreviated language like "peeps" and "watevs" and everything, it's not meant to be disrespectful it's just the way i type (i added a feature on microsoft word that corrects this in formal documents)


Can you please treat this as a formal place than? It is endlessly helpful when people a least try to use correct punctuation and spelling. You may not realize it yet but how you present yourself is a big part of how you are received. For every post I make I try to take a couple of minutes and think "is this necessary to post?" or "will this help others in the future"? After thinking it over I either post or edit myself and do not post. Sometimes it is better to shut up hold back a point than post something you will regret.


----------



## Orin (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the new avatar, that last one made me think you were a crazy old lady.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Orin, is that directed at me?

Oh...wait...is that off topic?


----------



## Orin (Sep 30, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Orin, is that directed at me?
> 
> Oh...wait...is that off topic?


Aren't you supposed to PM someone if they're off topic? You failed the test :gun_bandana:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> ...and as for my abbreviated language like "peeps" and "watevs" and everything, it's not meant to be disrespectful it's just the way i type (i added a feature on microsoft word that corrects this in formal documents)


I quoted "watevs" as an example of your attitude, but, yeah, we aren't texting here. Would be nice to use actual words.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

Orin said:


> Aren't you supposed to PM someone if they're off topic? You failed the test :gun_bandana:


Hahaha! Fleurdejoo got BUSTED!

Oh, wait....

I'm off topic!

:hang:


----------



## aNisip (Sep 30, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Hahaha! Fleurdejoo got BUSTED!
> 
> Oh, wait....
> 
> ...


its ok ill pm u


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> Does it matter how old I am?
> 
> It matters to me when you're talking to a 16 year old about his Mama in a public forum.
> 
> ...


I just have to add for me personally bringing up his Mother is...well I think ya'll know how I feel about it.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I quoted "watevs" as an example of your attitude, but, yeah, we aren't texting here. Would be nice to use actual words.


I'm against actual words.

Let's only use smoke signals and colors.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I'm against actual words.
> 
> Let's only use smoke signals and colors.


I prefer scents and gang signs.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Well I see I need to rethink yr Christmas.


----------



## agent A (Sep 30, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I prefer scents


pheremone trail!!

only pheremone i'll ever need:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> pheremone trail!!
> 
> only pheremone i'll ever need:


I said scents not stinks.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 30, 2012)

agent A said:


> pheremone trail!!
> 
> only pheremone i'll ever need:


Lady Gaga's "FAME". You'll fall in love with the stench. :lol:


----------



## Orin (Sep 30, 2012)

I just got an alert, all your message boxes are full.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 9, 2013)

Just an update picture one of my girls.


----------

